

Gmail Gedanken experiment - vidar

In honor of the recent gmail outage.Lets imagine that Google somehow caught a perfect storm and actually lost all gmail data. All of it. (I realize this is as close to impossible as you can get, but that's why it's a gedanken experiment).  What would happen?
======
Rod
Google would lose all their credibility? People would realize that having all
their data in the cloud is not risk-free?

This doomsday scenario sounds so unlikely that it gets to the point of being
ludicrous...

------
mmc
Because so many people use it for business communication, I think it'd have
long-term effects on the economy that would be really difficult (but
interesting) to measure.

It's not a perfect example, because you can get your mails out of GMail, but -
This kind of thing might be what it takes to pass legislation forcing data
services to provide access (see <http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/1617> )

